# Can you troll in a pontoon boat ?



## 3ringer (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't have a trolling motor yet. I am holding out on a remote control trolling motor. Can a 90 hp idle slow enough to troll. I thought about using a drift sock to slow it down. Also would the motor spook fish.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 24, 2015)

I take it you're looking to troll for crappie since you're concerned about extreme slow speeds. 

Back in NC we used to troll for white bass in a pontoon with huge success at around 1mph. 

Yes, a 90 can do that, you just have to man the controls the whole time and not leave it in gear all the time. It can be done.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

3ringer said:


> I don't have a trolling motor yet. I am holding out on a remote control trolling motor. Can a 90 hp idle slow enough to troll. I thought about using a drift sock to slow it down. Also would the motor spook fish.


I've got some friends that troll cranks out of their pontoons a good bit in our creek on Lanier. I would definitely give it a try if you want to try and get a few bass this spring and you don't have a trolling motor. It's fun if you have kids and want to get a few for them.

My YouTube page has a lot of information on trolling cranks and a "how to" video in there somewhere. Just scrounge down through the videos and you'll find some for trolling cranks, here's a link.
https://www.youtube.com/user/jfarm44?feature=mhsn


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 24, 2015)

You can always slow your troll by trimming the motor up - but you'll lose some steering.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 24, 2015)

How slow to troll umbrella rigs.


----------



## klerchkatcher (Feb 24, 2015)

check out this video on Bubba Rountree Outdoors.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYHpbrZYac8

trolling for crappie in a pontoon boat, trolling backwards with a drift sock. Around 50 seconds into the video he shows the drift sock and talks about how it gives the jigs action.

Another video from BRO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d15-ahXT22A at 4:11 mark you will see hit GPS, speed around 0.9 to 1.1. You can see his depthfinder, they are trolling over brushpiles


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

3ringer said:


> How slow to troll umbrella rigs.


2-3 mph on average. U-rigs would work great with the pontoon. Just do some research on how to use them and get a u-rig retriever if you go the u-rig route.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I will check out the videos.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 24, 2015)

If it's a 2 stroke, you can/will foul your plugs from prolonged slow speed trolling.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 24, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Thanks for your help. I will check out the videos.


No problem. Here's a link to a post I made on my blog that covers a little bit of info on trolling cranks. This might be of interest also.
http://castawayblog.com/2014/06/05/crankbait-trolling-setup-and-tactics/


----------



## NCummins (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## 3ringer (Feb 24, 2015)

NCummins said:


>



Interesting. Does it work good.


----------



## NCummins (Feb 24, 2015)

I've never used one, I've seen people use them though and they seem to work pretty good especially on two strokes. I know guys use them a lot to maintain that .8 mph everyone likes.


----------



## chad smith (Feb 25, 2015)

I use my pontoon to troll umbrella rigs! Keep speeds between 2.6-3.4mph!! And vary the length of the rig behind the boat! Having a depth finder with GPS helps with controlling the speeds also!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 25, 2015)

Can always drag couple 5 gallon buckets with holes in their bottoms to create drag. Used to pull U-Rigs with my buddy in his bass boat with 2-stroke 135 h.p. Never had any issue with fouling plugs nor did I with my 50 h.p. Evenrude. Just bump into gear at an idle and check what speed it is. Also before you start, get you a U-Rig retriever


----------



## tack17 (Feb 26, 2015)

Carefully placed drift socks or "drift buckets" would slow you down considerably.  Academy has cheap and effective drift socks.

What's more difficult is getting your selected trolling rig to ride at the desired depth.  Especially if it's 30+ft.


----------

